# PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss



## Catrexis (27. Oktober 2015)

*PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Hallo Leute, (ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich im richtigen Bereich gelandet bin, falls nicht: verschiebt mich)

ich hab ein großes Problem, befürchte ich. Mein PC lief seit dem letzten Umbau Anfang 2015 eigentlich tadellos, aber eben ist beim normaler Browsernutzung plötzlich der Bildschirm ausgegangen und der PC hat ein komisches Geräusch von sich gegeben (klang wie eine Art Rattern) darauf hin hab ich ihn vom Strom genommen und als ich ihm wieder Saft gegeben habe, flog sofort die Sicherung raus (also nicht durchs Einschalten, nur durchs Stecker in die Steckdose stecken. Erst nachdem ich den Stecker wieder rausgezogen hatte, ließ sich die Sicherung wieder reintun. Es liegt also wohl leider am PC und nicht am Rest an der Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste. Ich hab nun ein bissl gegoogelt und gelesen, dass sowas meist am Netzteil liegt, daher bin ich hier in diesem Forum geladet.
Kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich am besten feststelle, ob es wirklich am NT liegt. Kann ich bspw. alles andere abklemmen also alle Verbindungen vom NT kappen und es dann mal versuchen? Und falls das geht, dann einzeln verschiedene Komponenten verbinden und sehen woran es liegt? Falls ja, in welcher Reihenfolge sollte ich das machen?
Auf dem NT ist noch Garantie aber um die einzulösen, muss es natürlich erstmal auch daran liegen... Es handelt sich um ein Cosair RM 650, also nicht gerade ein Billigmodell... ansonsten hängt da noch eine MSI GTX 970, ein i7 2600k, 16GB Arbeitsspeicher, 2SSDs und eine HDD dran und 2 Gehäuselüfter (alles recht neu bis auf den i7 und 8 von den 16GB Ram). Er lief dafor nicht laut, deswegen denke ich eher nicht an eine Überhitzung und es war wie gesagt auch nur Firefox offen...
Falls ihr noch etwas wissen müsst, fragt mich, ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar...


----------



## Noname1987 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

JA abkoppeln und allein testen geht aber dazu muss man das NT überbrücken. Außerdem musst du beten, dass der Rest nix abbekommen hat. Netzteil prüfen und überbrücken


----------



## Noirsoleil (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Wenn die Sicherung direkt nach dem Einstecken raus geflogen ist, dann muss es das Netzteil sein. Bei allem anderen wäre zuerst die im Netzteil integriere Schutzschaltung gekommen. Also steck das Ding lieber nicht noch mal in die Steckdose sondern schick es sofort bei Cosair ein!


----------



## Noname1987 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Oder bei dem Händler bei dem du es gekauft hast... dürfte schneller gehen. Es sei denn es war Hardwareversand.de dann direkt an Corsair


----------



## Noirsoleil (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> JA abkoppeln und allein testen geht aber dazu  muss man das NT überbrücken. Außerdem musst du beten, dass der Rest nix  abbekommen hat. Netzteil prüfen und überbrücken



Das sollte er nicht tun, denn wenn das NT hinüber ist, kann sonst was passieren wenn man keine Ahnung hat, besonders wenn man noch mit einer Überbrückung arbeitet. Beten das der Rest nix abgekommen hat solltest du aber trotzdem 

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Noname1987 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Desshalb hab ich ihm extra die ANleitung mit den Warnhinweisen verlinkt  Aber ja recht hast du


----------



## Catrexis (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Okay danke für die schnellen Antworten... wie stehen denn die Chancen, dass der Rest das überlebt hat? Ist das eher unwahrscheinlich, oder darf man hoffen?


----------



## Noname1987 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Hoffen darfst du. Kannst dir ja ev nen Netzteil von wem borgen wenn du keine Lust hast bis zum Erhalt des neuen zu warten.


----------



## Noirsoleil (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Mach den PC auf und gucke dir alle Platinen an. Kannst auch mal an den PCBs richtig riechen. Riecht es verbrannt oder siehst du irgendwelche Bauteile die aussehen als wären sie viel zu warm geworden dann hast du wahrscheinlich ein Problem. Wenn du nix erkennen kannst dann alles einzeln mit neuen Netzteil durchtesten.


----------



## Catrexis (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Okay danke, wie testet man alles einzeln durch? Was muss eingesteckt sein und was kann ich rauslassen?


----------



## Noirsoleil (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Am Anfang nur das MoBo drin haben und testen ob es geht. Dann die Grafikkarte dazu und dann die Festplatte usw.... Halt alles nacheinander sozusagen.


----------



## Catrexis (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Okay vielen dank... jetzt erstmal zu corsair zurückschicken... beim Händler gehts wohl irgendwie nicht =(
Wenn grade alles gut läuft passiert wieder irgendwas :/ *seufz*


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Corsair hat übrigens keine NT-Fertigung. Das ist genauso ein Mischwarenladen wie Medion.
Der Name wird für jeden möglichen Schei.. im PC-Segment missbraucht. Das hat nichts mehr mit dem ehemaligen Kerngeschäft zu tun.

Die kleben nur noch Aufkleber drauf und lassen anfertigen.
Da ist Ramsch wie von CWT dabei oder auch mal ganz brauchbares (von Delta oder FSP).

Ein NT würde ich nie von Corsair holen. Die machen da weder Forschung, Entwicklung noch Reparatur selbst.


----------



## Catrexis (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Welche Marke würdest du mir denn eher ans Herz legen für ein NT?


----------



## Noname1987 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Seasonic oder XFX (auch seasonic)


----------



## Noirsoleil (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Be Quiet Straight Power E10


----------



## Noname1987 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*



Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Be Quiet Straight Power E10



Das musste allein für die Quote sein wa? Aber ja warum nicht


----------



## Noirsoleil (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> Das musste allein für die Quote sein wa? Aber ja warum nicht



Die sollte man bloß nicht vergessen. Sind ausgezeichnete Netzteile.


----------



## Catrexis (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Also vom Kundenservice von Corsair wurde mir nun aufgetragen, zunächst diesen Überbrückungstest zu machen. Bei deren Anleitung schließt man noch zusätzlich einen Gehäuselüfter an, das konnte ich allerdings nicht da ich den entsprechenden Adapter (molex zu 2/3 Pin)  nicht da hatte... Also hab ichs so gemacht wie in der Anleitung, die ihr hier verlinkt hattet. Leider passierte gar nichts... Also kein Kurzschluss aber auch kein Mucks vom Netzteil... Man muss dazu sagen, dass bei dem NT der eigene Lüfter nur bei Bedarf angeht, dass der sich nicht dreht könnte also auch daran liegen. Müsste man trotzdem irgendwas hören? Oder heißt das nun, dass das NT doch in Ordnung ist? Sollte ich doch nochmal so einen Adapter besorgen, um den Gehäuselüfter mit anzuschließen? Ein Freund von mir hätte auch so nen Stromprüfer, kann man damit gut iwas testen am NT? Ich weiß nicht so recht weiter...


----------



## freezy94 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Schreib denen, dass du dir das mit dem überbrücken nicht zutraust, immerhin kann das lebensgefährlich sein - unglaublich, dass die sowas empfehlen. Die sollen das zurücknehmen und austauschen, fertig.


----------



## Noname1987 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Toller Service schick denen das Ding


----------



## Catrexis (7. November 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

So der Umtausch ist nun vollzogen und alles funktioniert wieder anstandslos... zum Glück ging dabei nichts weiter kaputt *erleichtert sei*
danke für die tolle Unterstützung hier im Forum!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. November 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Freut mich das alles wieder funktioniert ... 

Hast du jetzt 5 Wochen auf dein neues Netzteil gewartet ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. November 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*



Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Wenn die Sicherung direkt nach dem Einstecken raus geflogen ist, dann muss es das Netzteil sein.


Nein, muss es eben NICHT!

Kann nämlich immer noch die SIcherung sein, die einfahc 'nen Schaden hat...


----------



## Catrexis (8. November 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt 5 Wochen auf dein neues Netzteil gewartet ???



nein, nur eine 
doof find ich, dass die Garantie nicht erneuert wird, obwohl ich nun wieder ein neues NT von denen bekommen habe... aber naja...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. November 2015)

*AW: PC verursacht plötzlich schon beim Einstecken in die Steckdose einen Kurzschluss*

Na, denk mal nach....

Wenn man das machen würde, hätte man:
a) 'ne Menge Leute, die ihr Netzteil 'kaputtfummeln' und kurz vor Ende der Garantiezeit einschicken würden
b) würden diverse Geräte nie mehr aus der Garantie raus kommen.

Der Sinn von der Garantie ists ja eben NICHT ewig zu währen sondern nur zu garantieren, dass das gekaufte binnen dieser Zeit einwandfrei funzen wird.


----------

